

Show HN: If I had Moola  - grest
http://www.ifihadmoola.com/

======
grest
I usually build apps. This is my first attempt at a content driven website.
It's similar to the chive, but extracts the things which I like the most about
the chive (architecture, travel and girls) and focuses entirely on them. Let
me know what you think!

------
Thiz
Simple but fun. Allow voting like in 'hot or not' or something, perhaps show a
random pic on the front page. Can we post pics or just you?

~~~
grest
Thanks. Good ideas. I was planning on having user submitted pics here pretty
soon.

